# Help with wiring fan



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 13, 2011)

So I got this neat little blower fan out of a PS3 and I had this old dead 80mm fan sitting around so I cut the cord off the 80mm fan, cut the connector on the blower fan now I just need to know what wires go where. There are some pictures below that show the wires and the colors. Hopefully somebody can "translate" this for me.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 13, 2011)

Here are the pics


----------



## Batou1986 (May 13, 2011)

If the ps3 fan is the one with the red black and blue wires, connect the red to red black to black and blue to yellow


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 13, 2011)

From what you have posted, the red, black, and yellow are from the PS3.  This means the ones that are all clear are from the fan.  Match the two connectors up, then solder.  You will know if you screwed up when the fan spins backwards.

As for what the colors mean, it's standard wiring.  Black is ground, red is power, and yellow is signal.  The yellow alters fan speed based upon a signal that the PS3 generates.

If you already hacked apart the connector you're up crap creek.  The center will always be power hot, but you've got a 50% chance of getting ground and signal correct.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 13, 2011)

Actually the

Black 
Grey
Brown 

wires are from the PS3 fan, I was just using the Red, black, yellow for reference


----------

